# Whats the procedure to add driftwood



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

don't you have to boil it out completely before sticking it in? or...?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i am always boiling the driftwood before i added to tank.It is the 'normal procedure'....


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

how do you boil it? stick it in a pot and boil over the stove? how long?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Stick in on a pot, and boil it for at least 20 minutes. After I do that, I tie it to a brick and submerse it for at least a month in a garbage can or something, changing the water every week. I also wire-brush it weekly to get the loose stuff off of it as well.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks alot for the advice Dippy.


----------

